
[de] 1.8M cleartext passwords leaked from knuddels.de - frozenice
https://www.golem.de/news/chatcommunity-millionen-zugangsdaten-von-knuddels-im-klartext-im-netz-1809-136469.html
======
frozenice
translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.golem.de%2Fnews%2Fchatcommunity-
millionen-zugangsdaten-von-knuddels-im-klartext-im-netz-1809-136469.html)

Troy Hunt is already looking for the data ;)
[https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/1038368815778648064](https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/1038368815778648064)

